# The 3 Bears.



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice bears guys! 
Looks like Paul FOBed that one. 
Having had fletching headaches lately that idea is appealing more and more!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*nice bears Dan*

Nice bears Danny...Tinker, Mike and myself went last week too o a guided hunt up by North Bay....we didnt get anything...im going with you next year.:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice Bears Danny! Great pics too. Nice to see some effort put into taking a nice picture... getting them upon those rocks in that stream doesn't look easy!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*photographic proof*

there are bears in Ontario

Not where we went

i'm with Andy got room for a fifth??


PS Nice Bears boys!!
i didn't take pics of what i shot
1 **** 
1 digital camera (very Funny story)


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow.. nice*

Dan

can you tell us about your methods.. did you guys head out for a few days, nothing prepared in advanced (nobody baiting for you).. put out your own bait and these bears showed up? I've always wanted to try this on my own but didn't want to sit in a stand for a week and nothing showing up except for black flies

Gilles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

This is up at Todd's camp and we started baiting on Aug 8 and went in picked 3 new spots and used 2 of his old spots and baited every weekend .It was a 2 1/2 hour drive and about 2-3 hours to bait because of the way we had it set up.Each guy did it twice and it worked out great.Hope this helps


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*thanks*

Dan, I thought you were not baiting.. 

Gilles


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome bears, Congrats


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*what did the big one weigh*

again nice bears buddy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

300,250,200 lbs live weight.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice bears!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

nice pics, great bears, thanks for sending them my way Dan, they're on my site now.
thanks again, and congrats to everyone.
Rick:darkbeer:


----------

